

Our world is in danger, not of becoming too dangerous but of becoming too safe? - cwan
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/15/milktoast-nation.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Content-free "blog" entry about an original:

[http://ceae.colorado.edu/mc-
edc/pdf/Milksop_Nation_Jack_Gord...](http://ceae.colorado.edu/mc-
edc/pdf/Milksop_Nation_Jack_Gordon.pdf)

From the guildines:

    
    
      > Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports
      > on something they found on another site, submit the latter.
    

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

